# Just wanted to share!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My breeder emailed me today to let me know that one of her females and her male (Stark's Dad) had their puppies last night.

5 boys, 2 girls
(pictures to come)

They are from DDR lines and pure black. I will update when I get pictures.

These are going to be some drivey little puppers!

Can you tell I have puppy fever already?


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i wish i had room for another!! i need to move!! haha


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know!

I would love one of these puppies. 

These are going to be amazing puppies, they are all going to experienced working homes so I am excited to see what becomes of them.

I get puppy fever when I hear about things like this, then I look over at my 7 month old crazy pupper and am extremely happy that I have no baby puppies in my house right now (potty training, crate training, basic obedience, chewing, accidents, shark teeth, etc...)... hahahaha..


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oof! I have my hands full with both of my buttheads right now. However, every single time I walk by the fridge and I see Denali's baby picture, where she has the ornery look in her eye, I think "Aww... I want that little crazy baby back that drove me insane and made me wonder why the [heck] I wanted a GSD puppy."










She was SUCH a little spitfire! Oh the BITING! LOL 
She was painful.
I do miss those baby days though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I know, I have baby pictures of Stark hanging above my desk in my room. Every time I am in there studying or doing some research I melt..










Then I sneak a peak or two of the babies on here... 

Puppy fever starts..


----------

